# Can I connect monitor to serial port?



## markraymond (Jun 8, 2007)

I've just bought an old desktop but when I tried to plug in my monitor I found there was no db15 port to plug into. There's only two serial ports on the back, one has the IOIOI symbol and the other has a rectangular symbol. Does anyone know if I can connect a vga monitor to it?

I don't want to buy a cable and then find out it's no good!

Thanks
Mark


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

VGA ports have been standard for quite some time. However, it's possible that the old computer doesn't have a video card. There has to be a female VGA port to connect the monitor to.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Depending on the age of the computer, if it has a video card installed, and the port looks similar to a serial port, it may be EGA or even worse CGA. I just parted out a computer that had a Genuine Hercules CGA adapter in it. We are talking old school here.


----------

